# How to replaec a shifter?



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, i just got my *hurst* shifter and cant wait to install it.

The problem is that when i read a how to guide, i do not got the part where you have to get under the car and take 4 nuts out.

How to install B&M shifter

Can some one please explain where exactly are those nuts? maybe some one has a picture? i would really appreciate it! 

Thanks in advance!

---

and yes i know i wrote replaced incorrectly!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The white rubber shifter boot is mounted with a metal ring around the bottom.
It has 4 studs made on it, and they protrude through the floor, with nuts on the underside.
Two are easy to get at and the others a not very easy.

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You have to jack up the car, get under it and look above the transmission. You should see four nuts above the transmission where the shifter sticks up through the passenger compartment. You may not see all of them because of the tranny is off-set and the bulk of it. You may have to use a wrench to remove them.


----------



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

ok thank you, today i got under a car and found it, How do i get the front 2 nuts? They look like hard to get. 

Also what tools will i need to take the old (stock) shifter off? 

I heard that i will need some triangular tool.. True?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its been awhile since I done mine. You might have to lower the transmission by removing the four bolts the hold the transmission crossmember. No special tools needed, common tools will get you by.


----------



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Its been awhile since I done mine. You might have to lower the transmission by removing the four bolts the hold the transmission crossmember. No special tools needed, common tools will get you by.


Please define common tools! Thanks for the help!


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I used a ratcheting end wrench with a pivoting head. These things have proven invaluable to me.


----------



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> I used a ratcheting end wrench with a pivoting head. These things have proven invaluable to me.


Thank You


----------

